# Distinct Patina Formation



## brentjharris (May 21, 2020)

I use a pinch grip on my carbon steel Santoku. Has anyone else noticed they get a distinct patina formation around where their fingers pinch the blade? More so than anywhere else on the blade?


----------



## lemeneid (May 21, 2020)

Absolutely, your fingers have remnants of food, oils and sweat, and will form a patina where your fingers are.


----------



## brentjharris (May 21, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Absolutely, your fingers have remnants of food, oils and sweat, and will form a patina where your fingers are.


This is my very first carbon steel blade, so I'm still very intrigued about patina. It's like when you were in elementary school and you put beans in wet paper towel and came back on Monday to see how much they grew


----------

